# Are mulberries safe for dogs?



## jprice103

I know that raspberries and blackberries are good, but are mulberries? We have 3 huge mulberry trees in our backyard, and the berries are starting to ripen and some of them are falling to the ground and I've seen the dogs eat a few. They are safe for humans....but are they ok for dogs?


----------



## LongFunRun

They are not considered toxic. We have them along a paddock and I checked this out a few years back. I thought the unripe berries were toxic but they are not.


----------



## Jax08

Unripe elderberries are toxic.


----------



## Freestep

Mulberries are not toxic, but boy oh boy will they give a dog the runs. We used to have a mulberry tree in the backyard, and the dogs would gorge on the fallen berries... cleanup was NOT fun.


----------



## LongFunRun

Jax08 said:


> Unripe elderberries are toxic.


Scientific link? The ASPCA says "non-toxic" no proviso on ripeness. The information that unripe mulberries cause hallucinations is not true, yet another internet myth.


----------



## jprice103

Elderberries are different than mulberries, aren't they? 

And ugh...not looking forward to purple poop!


----------



## Jax08

LongFunRun said:


> Scientific link? The ASPCA says "non-toxic" no proviso on ripeness. The information that unripe mulberries cause hallucinations is not true, yet another internet myth.


Read what I wrote again...I said nothing about mulberries.


----------



## Jax08

jprice103 said:


> Elderberries are different than mulberries, aren't they?
> 
> And ugh...not looking forward to purple poop!


yes, they are different.  Elderberries are tiny, round berries.
http://plants.usda.gov/plantguide/pdf/cs_sanic4.pdf

And the scientific proof 
Poisonous Plants - Elderberry - The Poison Plant Patch


----------



## jprice103

Jax08 said:


> yes, they are different.  Elderberries are tiny, round berries.
> http://plants.usda.gov/plantguide/pdf/cs_sanic4.pdf


I don't think I've ever seen an elderberry!  But good to know that they are toxic when not ripe! Which is why I was questioning the mulberries. Stuff that seems so harmless can end up being so bad for dogs!


----------



## Jax08

they grow wild. You never know where they'll pop up.  We have two bushes out there that we just found last year. I have enough berries for two batches of jam in the freezer.


----------



## LongFunRun

Jax08 said:


> Read what I wrote again...I said nothing about mulberries.


Sorry, but why did you mention elderberries.


----------



## Jax08

LongFunRun said:


> Sorry, but why did you mention elderberries.


Because I can. Why is that an issue?


----------



## JanaeUlva

My 4 dogs (two past GSD & two present GSD and Lab) eat a bunch of mulberries and wild raspberries daily when in season and they never got the runs. However, the mulberries in particular leave seeds in the poop  so don't get worried and think your dog has some kind of worms  The dogs stand with me and eat them right off the tree (Mulberries and right off the vine for raspberries) It's cute too because they have figured out that the ripe berries are the ones that come off easily in their mouth, so they no longer waste time on unripe berries.


----------

